# $40 Gift Certificate w/purchase of any DiabloSport Predator @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*FALL SPECIAL! For a limited time, get a $40 gift certificate good for use on your next visit when you buy any DiabloSport Predator Programmer from PFYC.com!*

You will receive the GC via e-mail after your order is placed using our website. Please email us at info at pfyc dot com (or reply to your email receipt) if you do not.

Remember, we offer LIGHTNING FAST shipping and most customers will get these within 1-2 business days after ordering from us and shipping is always free within the 48 states and half off to Canada every day!

---------------


Please click below to go to the ordering page.

*DiabloSport Predator Flash Programmer - Gasoline*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------

